# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Boletus radicans (=B. albidus)

## Azuer

Otro boleto frecuente a principios de temporada, sobre todo bajo encinas. Se caracteriza por la cutícula del sombrero de color blanquecino o gris-ocráceo, poros amarillos que azulean al tacto, pie radicante de color amarillento ligeramente reticulado y por su sabor amargo. La carne es amarillenta al corte, pero se vuelve azulada rápidamente, excepto en la base del pie que es ocre-marrón.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-oct-2014),HUESITO (14-oct-2014),Jonasino (13-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosa e interesantes fotos. Muchas gracias

----------

Azuer (14-oct-2014)

----------

